
The Rising Frugal Economy - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/the-rising-frugal-economy/
======
noad
"The frugal economy" is a weird title for it, they are basically advocating
abolishing shareholders and the whole equity system because it keeps failing
us repeatedly.

I lost count of how many months its been since I paid my mortgage, just
waiting for the deputies to show up now and make me officially homeless. I
guess I'm a squatter now? The word "frugal" is just not in my vocabulary any
more.

